# Yesterday there were stripers



## Captain Ahab (Apr 7, 2008)

But not today!


Picked up a few dozen bloodworms and hit the Big D a little further South then I normally go. I had a confirmed report of some nice Striped Ones caught Saturday in this location and had high hopes.

We arrived about an hour before high tide and fished until three hours after dead high. Constant action, but too many white perch eating the worms. We did manage two tiny stripert











and some big perch:






and lots of tiny perch - most just stole the bait, but this one bit the wrong end


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2008)

Good job guys!


----------



## redbug (Apr 7, 2008)

It should not be long before the big girls start showing up and then the screeching lines !!!

Wayne


----------



## Leibs16 (Apr 7, 2008)

His signature is a blood worm head.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 7, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Good job, My lord esq. and those faces, one day your gonna get stuck like that. :lol:




If his face got stuck that way itll be a huge improvement.....................................


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 7, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Fishin NJ said:
> 
> 
> > Good job, My lord esq. and those faces, one day your gonna get stuck like that. :lol:
> ...



You stand downwind from beer fart lushy Leibs and see what kind of faces you might make. At first I thought it was the gas refinery, but then, well I have good ears!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice catchin! I bet those pulled some drag


----------



## BIG_DAVE_E (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for holdin out on the spots that actually have striped Bass, :roll: Dave


----------

